# PRTA Trial at Frost bite Falls, MN



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Any News?


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*prta*

No Open call backs that I know of. 1st series is a quad with hen pheasants. I understand the short retired falls on plowed ground. Supposedly only a handful have done it and some have picked up without retrieving a bird. I'm not there, so I hope this is accurate. Did not have a good cell connection.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Hen pheasants have been cursed at a lot of spring & summer trials, because of their lack of scent.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Tom,,,,,

I love your signature line! You couldn't have made that up....... 8) 

Angie


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*PRTA Littlefork Minn*

Angie: I confess it's plaigerized, but it was too good not to share. I'm a lot cooler on line than in person.

Richard: I only curse hen pheasants when they are thrown. Not that common up North.


----------



## birdhunter61 (Aug 8, 2004)

Congrats Tom, QAA first time out. He's going to be a good one!

Robby


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Richard Halstead said:


> Hen pheasants have been cursed at a lot of spring & summer trials, because of their lack of scent.


yep, the dogs actually have to mark the birds rather than getting a big nose full of duck scent while running by the fall :wink:

actually they do have "scent", perhaps not as much as a stinky duck, I find that when they are incorporated regularly as training birds the scent is more easily recognized by the dog

scenting is an interesting and poorly understood topic


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Ed, please elaborate a bit more on that last statement if you would.

Thanks


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wade said:


> Ed, please elaborate a bit more on that last statement if you would.


think of all of the factors which influence the dog's ability to "scent" a bird

1. The sensitivity of an individuals nose
2. The concentration of the scent from the object or in this case the bird being scented
3. The familiarity of the dog to the scent, since ducks, pheasants, quail, grouse, chukar, pigeons etc. have different "scents", the dog must be familiar with these scents
4. Environmental factors which influence the "scent plume" such as wind speed and direction, humidity, depth and type of cover

much scientific knowledge of scenting has come from the training and evaluation of scent dogs

I have heard Dr. Larry Myers, an animal behaviorist and authority on scenting in dogs, speak several times. He does consulting work on scent dogs and some of the more interesting facts are:

1. Scent from an object rises in plumes, much like smoke from a lit cigar stationary in an ash tray
2. The longer a dog has contact with a particular scent the less they are able to recognize that particular scent (they tend to become desensitized)
3. With scenting dogs the more scents they are familiar with the more likely they are to make a mistake, hence the specialization of scenting dogs (drug, cadaver, bomb etc)

it is well known by dog trainers that there is wide variation within a breed of individual dog's quality of nose or scenting ability


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

EdA said:


> Richard Halstead said:
> 
> 
> > Hen pheasants have been cursed at a lot of spring & summer trials, because of their lack of scent.
> ...


Dr. Ed. you always cut right to the chase....!


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

EdA said:


> Richard Halstead said:
> 
> 
> > :
> ...


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

mjh345 said:


> This kind of flies in the face of what Dr. Myers theory in #2 of your above post stating that
> 2. "the longer a dog has contact with a particular scent the less they are able to recognize that particular scent[they tend to become desensitized]"


not at all, I was not referring to returning to a known scent over and over an infinite number of times, but continuous exposure much like we experience when we walk into a room that has a pleasant or unpleasant scent, after we are exposed to it for a time we no longer smell it as intensely or not at all 

I meant what I wrote you just misinterpreted what I wrote :wink:


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

any news on callbacks yet?????


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Looking for any derby news. Thanks


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Congrats Tom - QAA*

Hey Tom Dan wanted me to make sure we said congratulations on Mister's QAA! Congratulations!!!!

( 2nd place in the Q - first Qualifying, with Ryan Brasseaux handling)!

Great stuff, all the best,

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*prta*

Wayne;

Thanks and tell Dan thanks. Mister looks like he's the real deal! Time will tell. Can't wait for him to get home.


Tom


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Open Win*

I don't have the other results but heard that Robby B's dog Skeeter won the open w/ Ryan Brasseaux Handling.

Way to go Ryan, Skeeter and congrats Robby!

Booyah Shakah

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Thats Awsome, Congulations Robby. I beleive his son claims that dog :wink: congrats to both thats something to be very proud of.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*prta*

Congratulations Robby, Ryan, Skeeter, and team Farmer!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Robby and Skeeter!!!!!     *


----------



## birdhunter61 (Aug 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone, esp Dan and Ryan who worked hard to get him ready for the fall. We never expected it to come this early in his career. A big thanks to the training group- your help is greatly appreciated.

Robby


----------



## neil cutsinger (Jun 17, 2004)

*congrats*

Way To Go Robby!!!!

Neil


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Way to go Robby and to Trey*

I understand that Trey is the correct owner for Skeeter and I apologize for not getting it right in the first place!

Big Congratulations!

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## bruce (May 18, 2004)

Hey Rob I heard son Trey's pup won something called an open. We've known he's special for sometime ... Way Da Go Skeeter ...38 Months and a Winner I think you're finally on the ruight truck ... now go get the other couple of points and go to the National ... oh Congrats to the Breeder as well ... Daryl Ellie must be proud of her little fella ... Oh and Trey tell Skeet when your dad ain't listening that Graci thinks he's cute and give him her number ... 

Looking forward to maybe some Skeeter Garci pups in the future ... 

Regards, 

Bruce, Buster 'n Graci


----------



## brian lewis (Jun 6, 2005)

*that a boy*

Nice job, guys.

congrats Robby on a great son with great dog.


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

does anyone have the results???


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Only thing I heard Clint Avant had 1, 2, 3rd Rjam and jam in derby. 4th and jam in qual and a jam in open. Not sure which dogs. Dale Willards dog Tank got 2nd in his 1rst derby.


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

I shot a flyer for Skeeter a couple of weeks ago, so I'm taking credit for his win. :lol: 
Big congrats to all involved!


----------



## Teri (Jun 25, 2003)

I know Mary Tatum owns the dog who won the Derby--"Lola" 
{Viking--Watermark's Penny Lane QAA)

Teri


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Bob,
How did Fin do? Dale called with the news that Tank got the second. He was elated to say the least.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Finn went out in 3rd series. Was clean till then. Oh well maybe next week. I'm so happy for Dale. Fun to see these litter-mates join the show.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Tickles me to see these pups do well. Dale is a great guy. This is his first trial dog. The pups'dam Kate is a very nice Master Hunter. We lost granddam "Dancy" in April. It's really nice to see babies and grandbabies do well. Hope mama "Kate" is as good of producer as her mom was. Good luck next week. "FC or Bust boys"!!!


----------

